# Cool and warm white cfl's



## Raw Dog (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it better to get cool white and warm white cfl's to vegitate. Fluorescent lights use cool and warm white bulbs so I thought it work better than just the regular "daylight" cfl's.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 17, 2009)

Look for 6500k bulbs they are best for vegging, I believe there cool but look for the 6500k rating!


                                                      Phatpharmer


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

phatpharmer is correct,nice even canopy


----------



## astrobud (Jul 17, 2009)

:yeahthat: , keep em as close as you can


----------

